# Is there a comprehensive event list?



## PLERR (Dec 31, 2020)

Every year I make a list for me and my friends of all of our favorite truck shows, car shows, cruises, steam & tractor shows, train events, cultural events, etc, etc that happen within a 2-3 hr (or so) radius of Pittsburgh. Mostly annual or bi-annual events, not the weekly stuff. When they’re all listed chronologically on one sheet you can easily spot the conflicts and decide ahead of time what to see and what to skip. There are separate lists online for some of these things, but even then there’s so much missing info. My list fills in all the gaps. It’s pretty handy. Usually 90-100 events. I do one for Christmas train displays too.

This year I’d like to add the bike swaps. I started perusing the postings here, but I know there are events I’m missing. Since I’m new at the bike swap thing I’d really appreciate any and all contributions. These are the events I found so far (just the locations). Looking for any Midwest or Eastern shows or swaps.

Jan 24 (Sun) : Butler, PA

May 22-23 (Sat/Sun) : Ann Arbor

Jun 4 (Fri) : Copake
Jun 5 & 6 (Sat/Sun) : Bicycle Heaven

Aug 21 & 22 (Sat/Sun) : Bicycle Heaven

Memory Lane? One, two/year?
Hartville? One, two/year?
Any others?

Thanks,
E =-)


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

PLERR said:


> Every year I make a list for me and my friends of all of our favorite truck shows, car shows, cruises, steam & tractor shows, train events, cultural events, etc, etc that happen within a 2-3 hr (or so) radius of Pittsburgh. Mostly annual or bi-annual events, not the weekly stuff. When they’re all listed chronologically on one sheet you can easily spot the conflicts and decide ahead of time what to see and what to skip. There are separate lists online for some of these things, but even then there’s so much missing info. My list fills in all the gaps. It’s pretty handy. Usually 90-100 events. I do one for Christmas train displays too.
> 
> This year I’d like to add the bike swaps. I started perusing the postings here, but I know there are events I’m missing. Since I’m new at the bike swap thing I’d really appreciate any and all contributions. These are the events I found so far (just the locations). Looking for any Midwest or Eastern shows or swaps.
> 
> ...



Trexlertown--if it happens. V/r Shawn


----------



## PLERR (Dec 31, 2020)

Just found Links & Kinks in Fairborn, OH, just outside of Dayton.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 1, 2021)

Covid changes everything. A swap might be slated, but a spike in covid could shut it down. Better to keep checking. Impromptu swaps do come up.


----------



## PLERR (Jan 1, 2021)

the tinker said:


> Covid changes everything. A swap might be slated, but a spike in covid could shut it down. Better to keep checking. Impromptu swaps do come up.



No doubt. But I'm the type to plan ahead and then tack when and if necessary. Have a plan but be vigilant and stay flexible.

In "normal" times, when I make a list I usually revisit it every two weeks or so. Some organizers don't even announce dates until a month before the event so it really is a living document.

If I were to make a list and then post it to The CABE it would obligate me to monitor the status of anything I share. It would be irresponsible to compile a list of date sensitive info, especially now, and walk away from it. That's not me. Since these are decidedly _not_ normal times that's a bigger commitment than it ordinarily would be. It's why I'm only inquiring about the few events in the PA/NY/WV tri-state area (maybe MI & MD too).

I'm also well aware that the organizers of these events usually post here as soon as details are made public. I certainly don't want to imply that I'm in any way suddenly becoming the source of any original info. But, for me, it sure helps to have everything on one list. Even if only a handful of other folks make use of it that's okay. If it helps it's worth the effort.

And I think a list like this would be especially helpful now that things are so fluid. I could update the list the moment I learn of any changes or updates. It would be a single, easy spot to check for updates. And I have to admit, since I've joined The CABE, I've been on the site every day.  I don't see that changing any time soon...

E=-)


----------



## John G04 (Jan 1, 2021)

Theres usually a swap meet in asbury park nj in march, and I think theres going to be another kutztown swap meet in the spring but not certain


----------



## PLERR (Jan 2, 2021)

Here's an updated list. Just dates and locations for now. If the dates are zeros I have no info yet, if you see dates listed then they have been published for 2021.

Jan 24 [Sun]: Butler, PA

Feb or Mar 00 [Sat]: Asbury Park, NJ

Mar-Oct 00-00 [last Sat of the month]: Fairborn, OH

Apr 00-00 [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)

May 00-00 [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA
May 22-23 [Sat/Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI

Jun 4 [Fri]: Copake, NY
Jun 5 & 6 [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA

Aug 21 & 22 [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA

Sep 00-00 [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA
Sep 00-00 [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH

Oct 00-00 [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)


Not listing Kutztown for now.

Is Howe Caverns, NY happening anymore?

E=-)


----------



## cheeseroc (Mar 2, 2021)

Asbury Park show (Second Life Bikes) is typically Feb/March but it's indoors.  It's a small space so they're not able to host this year.  They may postpone til Spring or it just may not happen.  I'll update you when I hear from them!


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Mar 3, 2021)

Just added the Wethersfield CT Bicycle Festival Show and Swap Meet to the calendar tentatively (depending on covid safety and final approval as we get closer).  June 13th in the AM if we can do it this year.


----------



## Sonic_scout (Mar 7, 2021)

Portland oregon?


----------



## PLERR (Mar 9, 2021)

Here's what I've found for *2021* so far. By Eastern I mean east of the Mississippi. If anyone sees an error or can fill in a blank please let me know and I'll update the listing. Dates shown as zeroes have no date set for 2021 at this time.

*2021 EASTERN Swap Meets

Jan 23* [Sat]: Lebanon, IN (Hoosier) *CANCELLED
Jan 24* [Sun]: Butler, PA (Rapp’s Bicycle Center) *CANCELLED

Feb 00* [Sat]: Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coaster) *CANCELLED

Mar-Oct 00-00* [last Sat of each month]: Fairborn, OH (Links & Kinks) *EMAILS NOT RETURNED, PHONE DISCONNECTED
Mar 00* [DAY]: Uniontown, OH (Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet) *CANCELLED
Mar 00* [Sat]: Asbury Park, NJ (Second Life Bikes Bike Jumble) *NO JAN or FEB,* *POSTPONED TO SPRING, DATE(S) TBD
Mar 20 *[Sat]: New Bremen, OH (Ohio Wheelmen Memorabilia & Swap Meet)

*Apr 11* [Sun]: Carpentersville, IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)

*May 00-00* [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA
*May 01* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal)
*May 06-09* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)
*May 14-16 *[Fri-Sat]: Kutztown, PA
*May 22-23* [Sat/Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI
*May 29 & 30* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven) *NEW DATES

Jun 13* [Sun]: Wethersfield, CT
*Jun 26* [Sat]: Copake, NY *ONLINE BIDDING ONLY, NO ON-SITE SWAP MEET

Aug 21 & 22* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)

*Sep 04* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal)
*Sep 00-00* [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA
*Sep 09-11* [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH (Hartville Marketplace)

*Oct 00-00* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)

E=-)


----------



## cheeseroc (Mar 10, 2021)

Also unconfirmed would be the swap @ The Bicycle Rack, Hightstown, NJ.  Usually later (the third?) Sunday in May.


----------



## PLERR (Mar 10, 2021)

cheeseroc said:


> Also unconfirmed would be the swap @ The Bicycle Rack, Hightstown, NJ. Usually later (the third?) Sunday in May.



Thanks for the heads-up on that. I just gave them a call. It's looking very 50/50 for them at the moment. Here's the list entry:

*May 16* [Sun]: Hightstown, NJ (The Bicycle Rack)* CURRENTLY TBD (usually the Sun after Mothers Day)*


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 13, 2021)

Thank you for compiling this list; it is very helpful.  Maybe the moderators can make it a heading sticky post so that it shows up first.


----------



## PLERR (Mar 16, 2021)

Update:

*May 23* [Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI *NOW SUNDAY ONLY*


----------



## secondlifebikes (Mar 23, 2021)

Brooklyn is Saturday, May 8th.  Second Life Bikes(Asbury Park, NJ) is going to have ours in May but we haven't nailed down a date yet.  I'll post something within the week.


----------



## PLERR (Mar 23, 2021)

secondlifebikes said:


> Brooklyn is Saturday, May 8th. Second Life Bikes(Asbury Park, NJ) is going to have ours in May but we haven't nailed down a date yet. I'll post something within the week.



Thanks Kerri! I'll be updating the full list on April 1st.


----------



## cheeseroc (Mar 29, 2021)

This one is not bike specific but there tends to be a fair amount of bikes.


----------



## secondlifebikes (Mar 30, 2021)

Second Life Bikes(Asbury Park, NJ) is having our annual Bicycle Jumble on Sunday, May 2nd 2021 from 9am-1pm.  Our friends at the Asbury Book Cooperative will be having a used book sale at the same time.  All vendors will be located outside on the sidewalk and in the alley alongside our building.  Contact me if you want to be a vendor.  $25 for a 10'x5' space.


----------



## PLERR (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi Everyone, time for an update. The heart of swap season is just around the corner! Vaccinations are going well and things are looking very hopeful for the spring and summer. One successful swap under our belts with many more to come!

If anyone has info on Trexlertown or any other Eastern bike swaps not listed please let me know. Additions and corrections always welcomed. Don't forget to hit that like button! =-D Thanks!



*2021 EASTERN Bike Swap Meets

Jan 23* [Sat]: Lebanon, IN (Hoosier) *CANCELLED
Jan 24* [Sun]: Butler, PA (Rapp’s Bicycle Center) *CANCELLED

Feb 00* [Sat]: Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coaster) *CANCELLED

Mar 00* [DAY]: Uniontown, OH (Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet) *CANCELLED
Mar 20 *[Sat]: New Bremen, OH (Ohio Wheelmen Memorabilia & Swap Meet) *SUCCESSFUL MEET!*

*Apr 09-10* [Fri/Sat]: Denton, NC (Spring Carolina Pickers Fest) *BIKES ON SATURDAY
Apr 11* [Sun]: Carpentersville, IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)
*Apr 18* [Sun]: Grosvenordale, CT (Dudley Bicycle Swap)
*Apr 24* [Sat]: Versailles, IN (Coolsville Spring Bicycle Swap Meet)

*May 01* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal)
*May 02 *[Sun]: Asbury Park, NJ (Second Life Bikes Bike & Book Jumble)
*May 06-09* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)
*May 08* [Sat]: Brooklyn, NY (Brooklyn Bike Jumble)
*May 14-16 *[Fri-Sat]: Kutztown, PA
*May 23* [Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI *NOW SUNDAY ONLY
May 29 & 30* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven) *NEW DATES

Jun 26* [Sat]: Copake, NY *ONLINE BIDDING ONLY, NO ON-SITE SWAP MEET

Aug 21 & 22* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)

*Sep 04* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal)
*Sep 09-11* [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH (Hartville Marketplace)



*Unconfirmed / TBD Meets
May 00-00* [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA *???
May 16 *[Sun]: Hightstown, NJ (The Bicycle Rack)* TBD (usually the Sun after Mothers Day)
Jun 13* [Sun]: Wethersfield, CT (WHS Bicycle Club) *TENTATIVE
Sep 00-00 *[Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA *???
Oct 00-00 *[Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)* TBD (as per Lisa)
Month(s) 00-00* [last Sat of each month]: Fairborn, OH (Links & Kinks) *TBD (dates are being finalized)*

E=-)


----------



## PLERR (Apr 1, 2021)

Thought it might be interesting to see a graphic representation of the confirmed swaps we have for 2021.






E=-)


----------



## Barto (Apr 1, 2021)

Dudley Swap in CT April 18th


----------



## PLERR (Apr 1, 2021)

Barto said:


> Dudley Swap in CT April 18th




I somehow lost track of that one... Added in edit, thank you!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 24, 2021)

Portland, Indiana in June
the huge 29 mile Hershey Auto Swap in October.


----------

